# Dell inspiron 1051 problem.



## lubo4444

Hey did a diagnostic test and i found this problem :

Error code: 0f00 137B IDE device failed Blank media or no media is present.  

That's was the message I just putted everything important from it cuz the message was too long. Hope i could get help with that how to fix it.


----------



## anothEr

A failed cd-rom drive? Does it play cds?


----------



## lubo4444

Yes it does play cds and it can open cds too. No problem with that.


----------



## anothEr

then it shouldnt be an issue.


----------

